# Curled leaves and seedling down



## Bright light (Apr 15, 2015)

The leaves on my five inch high baby are curling up on the sides, why?
When my seed comes up before it has any other leaves than what it comes up with it does a nose dive straight into the dirt, why?

Thank you for any insight into this problem.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 15, 2015)

we need to know more about your grow...... lights?........ soil?...... what are you feeding...... the little plants coming up and falling over mostly likely is lack of good light....... one trick is to not fill up your plant container to the top with soil so you can add more dirt to plant container to hold it steady if it gets a little lanky early on.


----------



## Bright light (Apr 15, 2015)

It's growing in a smart pot using Roots Organic soil under a sodium 150 watt grow light in my closet.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 15, 2015)

how big is the pot........ start seeds in small containers and move them to bigger pots as they get bigger........ hard to keep plant watered correctly when you got a little plant in big pot.


----------



## Bright light (Apr 15, 2015)

It's too late it's in a five gallon pot. It seems fine other than the sides curling in. Included an image, of course it's upside down which goes right along with the kind of day I've had. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 15, 2015)

You've got a lockout issue........ I don't have experience with roots organic soil....... looks to me your ph is out of whack......... somebody will come along and tell you how to fix it.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2015)

Roots soil wouldn't do that. What have you given the plant? Food, insecticide?

What is a sodium 150 watt grow light?  is it a metal halide?

I think this is a light issue.  I don't use roots organics soil anymore, i don't care for it, but this isn't a soil problem..

Also that is called taco leaf.


----------



## sopappy (Apr 15, 2015)

Bright light said:


> It's growing in a smart pot using Roots Organic soil under a sodium 150 watt grow light in my closet.



Too hot in there, what's your ventilation?
(shitty ventilation also a cause of 'damping off', that's your nose-diving)


----------



## Bright light (Apr 15, 2015)

I haven't used this soil before either, before it was I can't remember the name, fox something and I've never had this happen before. I haven't given the plant anything but purified bottled water. Ventilation is the crack under the door, it's a small closet and I've had success growing this way until now. Is there a cure for this?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2015)

Is it hot in there?  Do you have a fan blowing over the top of the plant?


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 16, 2015)

how close is the light---i would raise it

whats the temperature in the room---70* f is good

can you give it more fresh air---add a fan to move fresh air in

is the soil dry---use tap water for minerals not available from purified bottled water

which roots soil are u using---1 is hotter than the other---better for transplanting and other for seedlings


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2015)

Poor plant. Ya needs to read more Little Brother.  You are not setup properly to grow weed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 16, 2015)

You absolutely have to have ventilation.  A crack under the door is not enough.  I believe this is a combination of too much heat and no air movement.  

As it does not appear that the Roots organic has much in it, I am quite sure that you should start feeding your plants, too.  Either make up some organic teas yourself or get some commercial organic nutrients.


----------



## sopappy (Apr 16, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Poor plant. Ya needs to read more Little Brother.  You are not setup properly to grow weed.




I can't believe you of all people called this fellow "Little brother" instead of "Grasshopper".


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2015)

Ok,,Grasshopper. Yehaaaaaaz


----------



## Canna-Bliss (Apr 16, 2015)

Toooooo hot.


----------



## Bright light (Apr 16, 2015)

I know sometimes you have to make do.....sob..


----------



## Bright light (Apr 16, 2015)

Since I'm a girl little brother won't do.....


----------



## Bright light (Apr 17, 2015)

No fan I worry about it overheating. Thanks for all of the suggestions. Like I said I have grown several plants using this set up and never had a problem until I changed the soil to this new stuff...duh I believe I will go back to using the fox farm soil again, hope I can save this plant though.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 17, 2015)

.

Wait, what?

You have that light and a (poor) plant in a room with no ventilation or air movement and/BECAUSE you're worried about the... FAN over heating?

... ... 

:ciao:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 17, 2015)

Bright light said:


> Since I'm a girl little brother won't do.....



WHOOPS,,,Sorry Little Sister, ,,,
:doh:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 17, 2015)

sorry you didn't like the advice you got from peeps i bet would collectively have over 100 years of growing experience---i would als like to have seen the plants you have successfully grown in that environment---the hot 707 roots soil has peat moss, coco, castings, 2 types of bat guano, soy meal, fish meal, kelp meal---the soil IS NOT causing your issue---good luck little lady


----------



## Kraven (Apr 17, 2015)

orangesunshine said:


> sorry you didn't like the advice you got from peeps i bet would collectively have over 100 years of growing experience---i would als like to have seen the plants you have successfully grown in that environment---the hot 707 roots soil has peat moss, coco, castings, 2 types of bat guano, soy meal, fish meal, kelp meal---the soil IS NOT causing your issue---good luck little lady



:yeahthat:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 17, 2015)

It's too hot straight up toco leafing girl. Crack your door a bit more or put your fan on a timer so it doesn't over heat lol


----------



## Bright light (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh no I didn't say I didn't like the advice, I appreciate all of the knowledge I can get.
I will try a fan and see how it goes. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 27, 2015)

That curling is heat and drying stress without a doubt. I don't know how you had success with a grow in an enclosed space like that before with no ventilation. Take the plant out of the room and you sit in there for an hour (with the light on) and you will experience what the plant is experiencing. I am not being sarcastic, plants need fresh comfortable air to live in and fresh air to breathe just like us. The only way you can have any kind of success with a closet type grow is to create a ventilation system that will pull the heated air out at the top of the space and pull fresh, cooler air in at the bottom.

I would also suggest that you get a T5 light fixture with the "vegging" bulbs for the veg phase of growing, then you can switch back to the HPS bulb for flowering. 

The roots organics soil isn't the problem. It is a basic organic medium. I would look into using organic nutrient teas for supplementing the soil.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 20, 2015)

How old is your plant if you don't mind me asking


----------



## powerplanter (May 27, 2015)

I think she's more worried about fire  than the over heating of the fan guys.  I think that is a good idea when you live in a apartment complex.


----------

